# Grizzly G0513X2 17" Bandsaw 2HP w/Cast Iron Trunnion



## MedicKen

Nice saw!! I have been looking at Grizz for some time now and figured I would wait until after the first of the year. BAD IDEA as Grizz has raised their prices on bandsaws. Too bad about the broken part but I have also heard good things about their customer service. Keep the review updated please with the progress or lack there of. Happy New Year!


----------



## Tomas

Padre - I have had my eye on the same model bandsaw so I was really interested in your review. I am also interested to see how your problem gets resolved. I know how it feels to get a major piece of equipment and not be able to use it, especially over the holiday weekend. I had a question about the liftgate service - did UPS also move the crate to inside your garage/shop or did you have to move it from the street to inside the building?


----------



## Padre

Tomas,
I had two guys here to help, but the UPS driver put it on his dolly and hauled it up our significant hill into my garage! He was absolutely great. I tried to tip him, but he wouldn't hear of it. Our driveway is a real bear, and he was very, very helpful.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a really nice saw. You have been busy this week. Bummer about the blade guard though.


----------



## exold

Thanks for the brief…just ordered my own bandsaw (14") from Grizzly before New Year's, should be here soonish (woohoo!). Sounds like the liftgate service is the way to go. Speaking of the new bandsaw, that reminds me I need to go clear some space out for it….


----------



## Padre

*UPDATE: * Talked with Ken this morning from Grizzly. Really nice guy. He thinks this part P0513X138 protective cover, although the exploded view in the manual has us both scratching our heads. LOL. He was super nice and is sending me a part which should be here in 3-5 business days. I'll let you all know when the part comes if:

1. It is the right part
2. It works.


----------



## Dwain

Padre,

On the three different websites I frequent, I have heard nothing but GREAT things about Grizzly customer service. I am glad to hear they are working with you. Please let us know how things turn out.


----------



## henryj383

HI Padre, I also bought a Grizzly band saw a 24in. resaw and it came in what Grizzly calls a crate..and it is closer to 1,024 lbs.. The crate will fool you or it did me, it was all there and I was told to check everything over all that did was make the driver a little unhappy but we got past that. The table had a crack in the web on the out feed side, my guess it was a "green" casting and just a stress crack from being machined to soon. I called then and the next after noon I had a new table all 240 lbs of it and got a call just to tell me to let them know if I found any thing else and not to worry about the other table to do what ever I want to with it. 
I have to say I can't complain about Grizzly in any way, just great people to work with..
Good luck with you fix!


----------



## Padre

*UPDATE* Just got this email from Grizzly customer service: 
Dear Mr. Elliott,

Thank you for your reply dated January 1, 2009.

I am sorry to hear that some parts of your machine were damaged. According to our records, you contacted us regarding this matter by telephone today. Order #5302050 was set up for the parts you need.

Unfortunately, the part is not in stock at this time. However, we have set up a special request to get the part as soon as possible. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you and assure you that we are doing everything possible to get the part in a timely manner.

After the part is secured for your order, it will ship from our Missouri warehouse via UPS Ground. Upon leaving the warehouse, it will take approximately three to five business days for delivery.

If we may be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us. You are a valued customer, and we look forward to serving your future woodworking and metalworking needs.


----------



## Padre

*UPDATE*:

Received the part today, missing the ruler template, but it went right on and now works great. I called Grizz and they are sending me out a new ruler template.

I am very pleased with this saw, and I am super pleased with Grizzly's customer service and tech support.


----------



## juniorjock

Good for you Padre…..... I've had to deal with Grizzly Customer Service several times (all by email) and they always come through. Most of the woodworking equipment providers are good about things like that. If you find one that isn't…. you know not to order from them again.
-JJ


----------



## FatherHooligan

You blog here has convinced me to put Grizzly much higher up on my list of places to buy from. Thanks for the post.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

Poor ol' boy. I got this same saw, set it up, and was off and running the same day with no problems. The only catch: It wasn't the saw I ordered!! I ordered the 19" not the 17". Oh well they gave me a gift card. At anyrate the saw works great and I'm fairly happy with it. Grizzly seems to be pretty good but lets face it, they make a lot of mistakes, granted they correct most of them. Glad to hear that its all coming together.


----------



## Craig55

Picked up this saw today at the freight depot (SAIA). Saw looked in great shape, no problems with the shipping crate. The people at SAIA were very helpful, which is great to know when I order more stuff from Grizzly. I see where Grizzly has FREE shipping on this saw starting today, should have waited 2 days. The finish on the saw looks better than the name brands that I looked at before I bought this saw (Jet, Delta), I would agree that the shipping container is not over done, but just good enough. I will fire the saw up this weekend, but so far Grizzly gets my vote on this size saw. I took pictures of the crate as I unpacked the bandsaw, if anyone would like to see how Grizzly packs this saw.


----------



## JerrySats

Hows the saw running for you now , have you done any re-sawing with it ?


----------



## Padre

The saw is running great. I have done resawing with it and it handles everything I throw at it! I recommend this saw.


----------



## RBWoodworker

I just finished reading this blog and have been using a grizzly stationary belt sander for years now with zero problems..I like Grizzly and will purchase them again in the future..I do want to post a warning about another company though..I'm a professional cabinetmaker and in the shop, we have the Laguna Tool Robland sliding table saw..it's it very possible the worst designed saw I have ever seen, and it's constantly in need of repairs..I have my own Powermatic 66 saw with a 5 HP motor and do everything on it with the exception of crosscutting very large pieces..we also purchased a Laguna edgebanding machine, which also gave us headaches everytime we used it till we fianlly stored it in the corner and left it..all I can say is we have had nothing but problems with Laguna and the service dept. so in my opinion..I would steer clear of them if you can no matter what they say..


----------



## MikeinNJ

I bought a Grizzley DC about 13 years ago and it still works as great as it did when I first got it. Hope you have as much luck with the BS.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

It is wise to sign unchecked if you have not had time to check thoroughly when it is delivered .I received an item and was asked to sign saying it was in good order theslip said do not sign unchecked as the driver is paid to wait fifteen minutes till you open the box and check it.I asked the driver about this and he just laughed and said right man that's new to me , anyway I refused to sign the docket saying it was good and the driver just had to accept that I sign unchecked which he was happy about but not his employer. Anyway verything was fine but this can lead to problems as everything may seem ok at first glanze as your bandsaw did padre.Oh well it turned out ok at the end of the day.Alistair


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

RBWoodworker, Grizzly is now making some of the table saws that Laguna sells. It's interesting how much a different paint color can make a saw look. It's also interesting that Laguna charges hundreds more for the same saw. I'm referring to their "new" 10" cabinet saws. I'm not sure if they are making anything else for them. I've heard other customer service nightmares with Laguna though.


----------

